# Bloodworms



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

When i put some bloodworms in the tank they just sit at the top and then just stick to the side of the tank? I think my red bellly P get them but not sure. any tips?


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

did you tried cutting in half before feeding them to your P's? i haven't tried it before, but with blood in the water, i think they'll eat it... GOOD LUCK...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

bloodworms are only good to feed small piranhas roughly 1 1/2 inches long and smaller. how i do it is simply rinse it under cold water till it starts to thaw in your hand then throw in it the tank. do not throw in large pcs or it will float all around the tank and eventually raise your water parameters. the juvenile fry will surface to get some and will also eat it as it falls. larger ones can't be bothered with it i find.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"blood worms" is a broad discription...what size are they? you casn buy 1/4" blood worms at the LFS and you can also buy 10" blood worms from the bait shop or dig them your self, watch out for these guys they WILL bite your ass good.


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, i meant the frozen dried bloodworms.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "blood worms" is a broad discription...what size are they? you casn buy 1/4" blood worms at the LFS and you can also buy 10" blood worms from the bait shop or dig them your self, watch out for these guys they WILL bite your ass good.


 THYE HAVE TEETH? DIDNT KNOW THAT I WOULD BUY THEM EVERY NOW AND THE FOR MY SMALLER P'S BUT IMO NOT WORTH IT CAUSE FOR EX I HAVE 12 5-7" CARIBE FOR AS MUCH AS THE LIVE ONES COST ITS TOO MUCH TO FEED 12 BIG MOFOS LIKE THEM


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

the freeze dried bloodworms arent very good because they just float. If you get the frozen bloodworm cubes the blood worms will sink and your p's will like it more.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Bood worms are almost too messy and dirty up your water too much to feed them, dont get me wrong I would throw some in to some small P's, 1" or less, but never to a bigger P, just my 2 cents


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

That is one food I cant even get my RBP to touch, I have tried a couple of times now and all 8 of them spit out the worms and let them sink to the bottom as soon as I put them into the tank.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I put some freeze dried blood worms in a small cuup and filled it a little way up with water so that the blood mixes in with water.

I then used a tube leftover from cutting my fluval 304 tubes to length to pour the bloody worms and blood water mixture down to Piranha level.

Well,

They got all freaky and were doing a sort of indian circle around the volcano rock.

BUT, they never really ate the worms.

I threw some feeders in there and they cleaned up the worms.

The blood raised my NitrAte levels a little I think.


----------

